# Anthology Recruitment



## Twistedlemon (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello one and all. Over the past week I have come up with a fun writing excercise/project. Essentially a while back I read an anthology about cryptids and fell in love with the concept. My idea is to create a themed anthology about alien invasions. The perk is that we can have many authors creating flash fiction and advertise our ability to the world when it gets published to Amazon. The finer details can be determined such as word count per story and how many authors we get. This thread will be the general brainstorming. If a group of guys can make a hyperloop pod off a reddit post why can't we publish an anthology via this thread?


----------



## Cathbad (Feb 16, 2016)

a hyper-what?  Anyway... cool idea!


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Feb 16, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## Twistedlemon (Feb 16, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> a hyper-what?


Sorry


----------



## Twistedlemon (Feb 16, 2016)

This is a big  undertaking because if this is successful I'd like to make this a sff chronicles tradition. This group can be anywhere from five to twenty authors putting in their excerpts. Worst case we do separate volumes if we get a lot of people.


----------



## Cathbad (Feb 16, 2016)

Twistedlemon said:


> Sorry



Thank you... always enjoy learning!


----------



## Twistedlemon (Feb 16, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> Thank you... always enjoy learning!



You're very welcome. The coolest thing about this is I get to learn about y'all. Your style and ability to create. And see how well it flows as a single piece.  Nothing about this besides the theme is set in stone.  Like word count, format, and so much more. Excited to see what we make.


----------



## Mad Alice (Feb 16, 2016)

And there will be cake. Sends in cake ninja


----------



## The Judge (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't want to rain on your parade, but you're not the first to think of Chrons authors putting together an anthology, themed or otherwise.  In fact there was a long discussion about one based on the 75 Word Challenges several years ago now (this old thread if you're interested).  And as lovely as the idea may be, I do think you need to have done slightly more than come up with the idea, such as investigate the issues of editing, contracts and costs.

I'd suggest you speak to Gary Compton about the Malevolence anthology he published as his first book for TBP, ratsy who has also recently put together an anthology and is looking for contributors for another, and TEiN who just last week put up a thread in Press Releases about one his writing group has made.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Feb 16, 2016)

'Tis not rain, but practical advice, Your Honour.


----------



## Twistedlemon (Feb 16, 2016)

The Judge said:


> I don't want to rain on your parade, but you're not the first to think of Chrons authors putting together an anthology, themed or otherwise.  In fact there was a long discussion about one based on the 75 Word Challenges several years ago now (this old thread if you're interested).  And as lovely as the idea may be, I do think you need to have done slightly more than come up with the idea, such as investigate the issues of editing, contracts and costs.
> 
> I'd suggest you speak to Gary Compton about the Malevolence anthology he published as his first book for TBP, ratsy who has also recently put together an anthology and is looking for contributors for another, and TEiN who just last week put up a thread in Press Releases about one his writing group has made.



I knew I had to figure something out with how to divide up the sales. I do appreciate it. And as DEO said it's welcomed practical advice.


----------



## MemoryTale (Feb 16, 2016)

I've contributed to an anthology before, and it was good fun, so count me in 

One question. Would this anthology be all of us writing our own ideas, or would there be an underlying theme, to be discussed by al those taking part?


----------



## J Riff (Feb 16, 2016)

Nope, thanks. I have a half-dozen 'alien invasion' short stories, and there are a hundred other bits buried in the threads here. Anything online is gonzo, instantly, as if 'tis published. And, flash fiction is for flash readers, and I don't know any. )


----------



## Twistedlemon (Feb 16, 2016)

MemoryTale said:


> I've contributed to an anthology before, and it was good fun, so count me in
> 
> One question. Would this anthology be all of us writing our own ideas, or would there be an underlying theme, to be discussed by al those taking part?


If I understand your question correctly, the underlying theme would be alien invasions. My idea is to write a plot of aliens in between each one to connect all of them. In particular a waring alien species using it to teach a group of younger aliens in strategies of warfare on a global scale. Think tales from the crypt but with aliens. But the crypt keeper has a larger role and his bits are longer.


----------



## Mad Alice (Feb 17, 2016)

J Riff said:


> Nope, thanks. I have a half-dozen 'alien invasion' short stories, and there are a hundred other bits buried in the threads here. Anything online is gonzo, instantly, as if 'tis published. And, flash fiction is for flash readers, and I don't know any. )


Actually previously published and flash bits are fine as long as they mesh into the story.
Renumeration will be based upon word count. Per piece per unit share.
Writers retain their copyright over their material with the exception of the singular use for the publishing in volume
Contained, and of the piece being edited for use if the author does not wish to edit it themselves.
There will be links to any personal sites the author has wishes to include within the precis biography. Srecrtiin.
Its profit sharing as it stands,  but I am chattering away. To interested parties. Aand we might Have a house interested.

What we will bre doing s taking your orphaned story bits and giving them a home.
I would have mentioned a lot of this before but my tablet has been half fried on poor electrical a d is extremely unreliable ATM.

Another plus for the contributing authors is their own illustrations for their work, big or small. This total page illustration is yours to keep and use as you see fit, completely gratis, even if your piece is not used in the final edition.
This cover and the link back to any products you are currently marketing will offer you the chance to cross promote.
So  you could have a story in the anthology and be selling it separately as well with your spiffy new cover made to order.
If you have. A novel with aliens and wish to promote it by including a fifty to seventy word excerpt edit out or tie in bit, this is thee place.
And yes we will need several humorous pieces, as well as several scary ones in places as well so humour and horror writers welcome. And if your gods and demons are aliens, someplace other then your fantasy world we can use that too. 
As for traffic in cross site promotion, there are eight sites so far, and the number I am going for is fifty. 
So a lot of chatter hopefully.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 17, 2016)

Well that makes sense. All in fun, and to lern too right good is, yeah.


----------



## johnnyjet (Feb 17, 2016)

Do you have a min & max word length in mind?


----------



## Twistedlemon (Feb 18, 2016)

johnnyjet said:


> Do you have a min & max word length in mind?


Nothing set in stone yet.


----------



## MemoryTale (Feb 18, 2016)

Twistedlemon said:


> Nothing set in stone yet.



Am I right in assuming that would depend on how many takers you get?


----------



## Twistedlemon (Feb 19, 2016)

MemoryTale said:


> Am I right in assuming that would depend on how many takers you get?


That and we want to come to a consensus. It is a group. Only thing that is set in stone is the theme.


----------



## Mad Alice (Mar 6, 2016)

Just wanted to give this a bump up. Could all persons considering participation please start posting their cover wants?  Wish to get the illustrations started post haste.
Please remember, this illustration will be yours to keep to use as you wish, just for submitting a piece for consideration, even if we do not use the piece in the final project.  So if you want to try, then free cover for you! 
Each cover will be illustrated to your taste and expectations, and should your piece be an excerpt from a greater work, you are free to use it as a book cover for your own sales.  So anyone want to sub just for the pub cover? Welcome.


----------

